
I put together a list of 45 books recommended by Marc Andreessen - richardreeze
https://www.mostrecommendedbooks.com/marc-andreessen-books
======
masonic
Yet another of this submitter's collection of Amazon affiliate links with no
added content (tag=mostrecommendedbooks-20).

A _single_ recommendation is enough to make this list. How handy.

